# welcher Kutter Warnemünde



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. März 2009)

Moin,
ich fahre über Ostern in die Nähe von Warnemünde,und wollte u.a. eine Pilktour machen.
Welchen Kutter könnt Ihr mir empfehlen.wie ist es dort mit der Platzreservierung?Ist es so wie in Laboe,oder wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst?
Gibt es die Möglichkeit im Hafen wattis Morgens zu kaufen?



ach noch etwas,
bringt es was,Abends im Warnemünder Hafen zu fischen auf Platte?
Zieht der Hering in den Hafen rein?Brauche ich für das Hafengebiet nen extra Schein?


Vielen Dank im voraus
Stefan


----------



## Der Himmel (21. März 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*

letzte Woche waren die Kutter noch total leer, an manchen tagen ist sogar nur einer raus gefahren. Eine direkte Empfehlung kann ich dir nicht geben, da nicht immer der gleiche Kapitän den gleichen Kutter fährt. Ich war das letzte mal mit der Chemnitz und der Doberan von der "roten Flotte" draußen (siehe Kutterfänge-Thread). 

hier ist die Nummer von der "roten Flotte" (03815/192012) kannst ja mal frgen ob sie überhaupt raus fahren.

und hier nochmal die gesamte kutterliste http://www.anglerboard.de/angelkutter-74/Warnemuende.html

Ich glaube eher nicht das du frühs dort irgendwo Wattis bekommst, es ist ja schon schwer nen kaffee zu bekommen, am besten also am vorabend kaufen.

Nen Angelschein musst du dir holen, der ist aber meines Wissens nach überall gültig, also im Hafenbereich und auf See.

mfg


----------



## Simmi13 (21. März 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*

Hallo,

wir sind auch immer mit der "roten Flotte" raus gefahren. Unsere Fänge waren immer sehr verhalten, aber laut hören sagen gibt es auch oftmals gute Fangquoten. Aufjeden Fall kann ich sagen, dass die Krew, egal auf welchem Kutter, nett ist.

LG und Petri Heil! #6
Simmi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. März 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*

wie ist das an bord mit der platzvergabe?werden die plätze telefonisch-wie in laboe- oder iss frühes erscheinen pflicht?

was haltet ihr von der ms pasewalk?


----------



## Der Himmel (22. März 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*

Bei der Platzvergabe heißt es natürlich wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst.... Alles andere ist in meinen Augen auch quatsch.

Also rechtzeitiges erscheinen ca. 30 minuten vor dem ablegen ist schon Pflicht, aber ob du an den vermeindlich guten Stellen (hinten und vorn) mehr Fisch fängst ist auch nicht gesagt|supergri

Zur Pasewalk kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber erkundige dich erstmal ob sie überhaupt fahren, denn für 2 Leute fahren die nicht raus, höchsten ihr zahlt den ganzen Kutter:g

mfg


----------



## funcarve (22. März 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> wie ist das an bord mit der platzvergabe?werden die plätze telefonisch-wie in laboe- oder iss frühes erscheinen pflicht?
> 
> was haltet ihr von der ms pasewalk?


Moins,
war zwar noch nicht mit der Pasewalk draußen, aber Kumpels von mir. Die meinten "Top Kutter", nette und "Fisch suchende" Crew, sauberer Kahn und keine Abzocke. Ein Nachteil, der Kutter hat keinen Salon, aber wozu gibt es Wetterfeste Kleidung.
Habe für den 21./22.5. für 2 Ausfahrten (wir sind zu 4) gebucht.
Ebenfalls eine Boardempfehlung soll die MS Zufriedenheit sein, das werde ich am 06.04. testen.
Zur "Roten Flotte" kann ich nur sagen, so schlecht, wie Sie hier teilweise gemacht werden, sind Sie nicht. Manchmal herrscht halt auf See ein rauher Ton (sind nun mal Seeleute). Das einzige, was ich bestätigen kann ist, das gute Fangplätze zu schnell wieder zu verlassen. Den Grund dafür hab ich noch nicht heraus gefunden.
Mach dir am besten dein eigenes Bild, sollten nicht genügend Leute zusammen kommen, haben die Käpt`n der einzelnen Kutter untereinander Verbindung, um dann einen Kahn voll zu bekommen (Aussage von der MS Zufriedenheit und der See-Touristik - Rote Flotte).
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Tüdde (22. März 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*

Also die Pasewalk soll schon ein guter Kutter sein. Mit sehr ''suchendem'' Kapitän (kann man das so sagen?egal.)


----------



## atair (22. März 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*

also ick kann die Pasewalk nur empfehlen...


----------



## co.dwave (22. März 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*

hallo,

eine platzreservierung gibt es meines wissens nach auf keinem der warnemünder kutter. die rote flotte(pasewalk, chemnitz, ueckermünde, hanno günther & dessau),  als solches ist schon ok, nachteil ist nur das der salon sich  unter deck befindet und wirklich nur ein sehr schlichter aufenthaltsraum ohne verköstigung ist. wohl dem der seefest ist denn so ohne fenster ist es unter deck bei rauerer see nicht jedermanns sache... des weiteren haben zwei der kutter einen planenaufbau der das auswerfen über kopf unmöglich macht, dafür aber gut vor regen schützt. ich persönlich bevorzuge die ms zufriedenheit da diese einen richtigen salon über deck hat, bei der verköstigung mehr auswahl bietet und toiletten bietet die durchaus als hygienisch bezeichnet werden können. außerdem kann man an nahezu allen punkten gut werfen. die crew angelt, partiell wenn genug platz ist auch selbst mit, was zumindest bei mir die vermutung nahelegt das wirklich erfolgversprechende stellen für die driften ausgewählt werden, denn warum sollten gerade die im trüben fischen. etwas schneller als die anderen kähne läuft sie auch. der einzige nachteil ist das dort anstatt der vor ort üblichen 38,50€ nun 40€ verlangt werden, dafür ist die wurst beim späteren essen wiederum inklusive. 

meines erachtens nach gibt es in warnemünde die wattwurmhotline(einfach mal danach googeln). diese liefert bei anruf am vorabend die köder morgens direkt an bord. neben dem fähranleger am neuen strom habe ich beim aufangeln meiner wattwurmreste immer ganz gut platte verhaften können. dort muß auch nicht weit geworfen werden da das fahrwasser sehr nah ist. an der west und ostmole an der hafeneinfahrt geht eigentlich auch immer was, hier sollte aber etwas weiter geworfen werden. erwarte bei den platten keine riesen aber ein paar massige oder der ein oder andere dorsch gehen fast immer..

für den hafen von warnemünde wie auch der ostsee in meckpomm brauchst du den küstenschein. den gibt es dort an diversen tankstellen(zum beispiel die freie vor dem fischereihafen). es existiert aber auch eine liste aller vekaufsstellen im netz. auf der zufriedenheit haben sie die tageskarten ebenso wie den dänischen fisketegen für den bedarfsfall an bord.

ich  hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen...

gruß
andré


----------



## funcarve (22. März 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*



co.dwave schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> eine platzreservierung gibt es meines wissens nach auf keinem der warnemünder kutter. die rote flotte(pasewalk, chemnitz, ueckermünde, hanno günther & dessau),  als solches ist schon ok, nachteil ist nur das der salon sich  unter deck befindet und wirklich nur ein sehr schlichter aufenthaltsraum ohne verköstigung ist. wohl dem der seefest ist denn so ohne fenster ist es unter deck bei rauerer see nicht jedermanns sache... des weiteren haben zwei der kutter einen planenaufbau der das auswerfen über kopf unmöglich macht, dafür aber gut vor regen schützt. ich persönlich bevorzuge die ms zufriedenheit da diese einen richtigen salon über deck hat, bei der verköstigung mehr auswahl bietet und toiletten bietet die durchaus als hygienisch bezeichnet werden können. außerdem kann man an nahezu allen punkten gut werfen. die crew angelt, partiell wenn genug platz ist auch selbst mit, was zumindest bei mir die vermutung nahelegt das wirklich erfolgversprechende stellen für die driften ausgewählt werden, denn warum sollten gerade die im trüben fischen. etwas schneller als die anderen kähne läuft sie auch. der einzige nachteil ist das dort anstatt der vor ort üblichen 38,50€ nun 40€ verlangt werden, dafür ist die wurst beim späteren essen wiederum inklusive.
> 
> ...


meines Wissens gehört die Pasewalk nicht zur "Roten Flotte".
Alle zur Angel und Seetouristik GmbH gehörenden Kutter gehören zur sagenumwobenen "Roten Flotte".
siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/angelkutter-74/Warnemuende.html
Gruss Oliver


----------



## versuchsangler (22. März 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*

Zur Roten Flotte sei gesagt das es wohl wirklich am Kapitain liegt wie der Fangerfolg aussieht.
War letzes Jahr im September mit denen draussen,Wind schon knapp über Kotzgrenze und dann der Spruch vom Chef "ob wir heute überhaupt angeln können weiß ich nicht wir probieren es einfach mal"
Durch Wind und Regen fast bis zur Kadettrinne rausgeeiert und was soll ich sagen, Volltreffer.
War zwar Hardcore,ohne Hand an der Reeling hatte man arg zu kämpfen aber das Ergebnis war o.K.

Keiner unter 10 gute Dorsche ich selbst 19 und 15 dürfte der Schnitt gewesen sein.
Was sehr gut wahr, das schnelle umsetzen,2x runterlassen und dann ging es auch schon ein Stück weiter.
Aufgrund dieses Erlebnisses einen Monat später wieder dort oben gewesen,selber Kutter anderer Kapitain...
Wetter war eigentlich gut trotzdem den ganzen Tag unter Land geblieben,war am Ende wie angeln vom Kleinboot ohne Echolot...
2x Zielfisch für mich und etliche die nix hatten.
Es liegt also nicht am Kutter sondern an dem der ihn führt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. März 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*

vielen dank für eure antworten


----------



## worker_one (23. März 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*

Ich kann dir nur die Santa Maria empfehlen. Kleines gepflegtes Schiff und sehr netter Kapitän, der dich zum Fisch bringt.#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. März 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*

zieht der Hering eigentlich in den Warnemünder Hafen rein?Habe ich da  ostern ne realistische Chance?


----------



## co.dwave (24. März 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*

hallo,

theoretisch sind deine chancen gar nicht so schlecht wenn denn das wetter mitspielen sollte. bisher geht da meines wissens nach noch nicht so viel aber das kann sich innerhalb der nächsten 2 wochen noch schnell ändern. 

denk nur dran das wenn du am neuen strom angelst ebenfalls die für mecklenburg obligatorische küstenkarte nötig ist. mich haben sie dort letztes jahr häufiger kontrolliert...

grüße aus berlin
andré


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. März 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*

und was kostet die?
sind 2 oder 5 haken erlaubt?


----------



## Norgefun (5. April 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*

Ich fahre seit über 15 Jahren mehrmals jährlich von Warnemünde aus zum Angeln. Dort fahre ich fast ausnahmslos mit dem Kutter "Jasmund". Meine letzte Ausfahrt war vorgestern, am 03.04.2009.
Der Liegeplatz ist im alten Strom, rechts ca. 50 Meter von der Brücke entfernt - also gegenüber der "Roten Flotte".
Die beiden Eigner der "Jasmund" sind sehr nett und immer bemüht, den Fisch zu finden (was meistens auch gelingt). Beim "Landen" der Fische stehen sie (bei Bedarf auch der Käpt`n) mit dem Kescher hilfsbereit zur Verfügung. 
Das Platzangebot auf dem Kutter ist reichlich, da er nur bis 12 Personen mitnimmt.
Kaffee und Bockwurst gibt es den ganzen Tag über. Mittagessen ist im Preis von zur Zeit 35,- € enthalten. Ausfahrt sind 8 Stunden (07.00 Uhr bis 15.00 Uhr)
Ich kann diesen Kutter empfehlen und weiß, dass z.B. etliche Angler, die vorher mit anderen Kuttern gefahren sind, jetzt Stammkunde auf der "Jasmund" geworden sind.

Gruß Norgefun - weil Norwegen Spaß macht.


----------



## Spreewaldgurke (7. April 2009)

*AW: welcher Kutter Warnemünde*

Moinsen Boardis!
Also unsere Truppe wird es am Ostersamstag mal mit der roten Flotte versuchen, auch wenn es über die roten Kudda anscheinend gemischte Ansichten gibt. Da bin ich wirklich mal gespannt....

Hab übrigens zuletzt auch gute Erfahrungen mit der Santa Maria gemacht (klein aber fein), aber man muss ja auch mal was Neues probieren...

Weiß jemand ob es sich schon lohnt mal das Heringsvorfach vom Kudda zu baumeln?


----------

